# Rummynose Tetras...the best dwarf cichlid dither, ever



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

I've been keeping fish practically forever (40 years!), but I've never kept rummynose tetras until recently. I must say they make the ideal dither fish for my bolivian ram. Wish these pics did them justice, but they're not ideal models:



















Gratuitous Bolivian ram pic!



















Eric


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

They are my favorite tetras. Once acclimated, they live between 6-8 years.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Excellent...didn't know they would live that long! Compared to my school of green neons, the rummynose are true schoolers. My neons schooled more when I had a rather aggressive Festivum in the tank. My Bolivian, as has been every Bolivian Ram I've ever had, is mellow and doesn't go around chasing (and eating) the neons. Still, the rummynose school perfectly day and night as they go about doing their thing.

I use to think they were simply too plain. However, walking around the pet store about a month ago they really caught my eye with their bright red heads and the black/white flag of a tail. My tank is pretty much ideal right about now, but as the remaining green neons pass on, I'll be increasing the school of rummynose.

Eric


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

They are pretty good indicators of water quality too. Their noses will lose the red coloring if they aren't happy.


----------



## botiadancer (Jun 30, 2004)

I've always found that them and regular old fashioned rams make great tankmates. Turn the temperature up to 84, soften the water, and Rudolph would be jealous of their noses.


----------

